# Xbox LIVE



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

PrestoFire


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

havent done any blackops online.. friends and i have spent the weekends with it though


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

I preordered Black Ops but have not picked it up yet. 

Gamertag is kevinb173


----------



## TheTargetMan1 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hoytshooter2010


----------



## craigos (Aug 29, 2005)

bavariasuhl ... i work in xbox too


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

xxcamotoexx

Ill add you guys.


----------



## mustang kid (Jul 14, 2009)

I'll be adding all you guys. my gamertag is johnconner455
cod 4 
cod 5 
mw2
black ops. I'll play anytime.


----------



## INDdeerhunter (Nov 10, 2010)

boilerup1918 sent you a request


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I K1LL F45T, no black ops but ill play some mw2 :shade::shade::shade:


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Th33lItEKiLlA

Jake


----------



## TaylorDennis92 (Apr 30, 2009)

eight opposums


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

iBeast7


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

any1 wanna play some mw2 right now? quick scopes.. maybe search & destroy, i dont care


----------



## PSEboy_94 (Nov 9, 2008)

BoWsLaYeR94


----------



## willculbertson (Aug 16, 2010)

willdernissman3


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

I JSAY I 
play 2k11 blackops WaW


----------

